# Definitive work on limited atonement?



## Herald (Aug 12, 2008)

After bible study this evening I entered into a conversation with a gentleman who considers himself a four pointer. He claims the arguments he has read on limited atonement focus on scriptures in order to support a presupposition. He is looking for a convincing argument from scripture, not logic. 

Does anyone know a link(s) to a convincing limited atonement argument(s)?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 12, 2008)

"Easy": Redemption, Accomplished, and Applied by John Murray

"Hard": Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 12, 2008)

The Atonement by A. A. Hodge (Reprinted 1987) By Footstool Pub. Memphis, Tenn


----------



## dcomin (Aug 12, 2008)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Atonement-Intercession-Jesus-Christ/dp/1892777487"]The Atonement and Intercession of Jesus Christ[/ame]


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 12, 2008)

All the other ones were great;[ murray,owen,etc,] here is one more

The Atonement, Hugh Martin knox press


----------

